# Falla en tv lcd sony



## santifudore (Abr 16, 2011)

Hola.tengo un problema en un tv lcd sony modelo:KDL-26P3000.Los sintomas son los siguientes :Cuando se enciende por la mañana se escucha perfectamente pero no se ve ,aparecen unas franjas oscuras,otras veces se queda azul oscuro la pantalla,hasta que pasa aproximadamente una hora y de golpe se ve perfectamente.Despues de esto la puedes apagar y volver a encender y no hay ningun problema.El problema viene cuando esta apagada mas de tres horas mas o menos que es cuando hace lo anteriormente comentado.Revise las lamparas y estan bien,cambie los condensadores de la fuente por unos nuevos y sin resultado.El led de encendido no me da ningun codigo de error.Tambien estuve resoldando por posibles soldaduras frias sin ningun resultado.No se pero parece que algun componente o parte necesita un tiempo despues de estar mucho rato sin tension.Cualquier ayuda me vendria como regalo del cielo.Un saludo


----------



## santifudore (Abr 18, 2011)

Bueno,estuve investigando y el problema proviene de la placa que da video al lcd a traves de una cinta.Esta esta atornillada por atras de la pantalla,y al calentarse las lamparas aplican calor a esta placa y se ve.Dandole frio vuelve a fallar y dandole con un secador se pone bien casi al instante.El problema es que son componentes smd y es muy dificil dar con el que es sensible a la temperatura.Pido ayuda para saber que componentes son mas dados a este tipos de fallas,condensadores,resistencias,integrados.Gracias y un saludo


----------



## santifudore (Abr 19, 2011)

http://img716.imageshack.us/i/img142w.jpg/    Una imagen de la placa.Ahora al rato se pone la imagen blanca y caen los voltajes12v,17v,25v a 5v o menos.La placa es alimentada a 5v.


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Abr 19, 2011)

tendrias que revisar la fuente....debe haber un condensador que no has cambiado que esta dando problemas


----------



## santifudore (Abr 19, 2011)

El problema de que caigan las tensiones es el sobrecalentamiento de la bobina que esta al lado del conector multiple.Se la cambie pero hace lo mismo.Si la refrigero con aire o nieve liquida los voltajes se mantienen.¿A que puede deberse ese sobrecalentamiento?Gracias por vuestra ayuda  http://img821.imageshack.us/i/img142k.jpg/


----------

